# Wie befestige ich am besten Fotos an der Wand?



## dave_ (17. Januar 2003)

Hi, 

wie befestige ich am besten A4 bilder (naja zugeschnitten- quadratisch) an der Wand?

Ich habe eine 'normale' Wand, also putz oder was auch immer, keine tapeten.

nadeln o.ä. möchte ich nicht, doppelseitige tesa hält nicht.

eine version die bombig hält wäre: die fotos mit sprühkleber auf kartons aufkleben, und die dann mit silikon an die wand, aber weiss nicht ob das optimal ist, und hinterlässt auch gut die flecken denke ich.

welche möglichkeiten kennt ihr noch?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. Januar 2003)

Ich würde jetzt erstmal auf _Power & Stripes_  (von Tesa) tippen...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Januar 2003)

Um deinen Fotos zur Feier des Tages mal was Nettes zu gönnen:

Wie wärs denn mit schönen Bilderrahmen plus Passepartout?
Sieht doch VIEL besser aus.  

Einfach hinpappen wär doch schade, oder? Wirkt doch nicht.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## dave_ (18. Januar 2003)

nein keinen bilderahmen, das passt nicht zu den fotos und sieht aus wie bei oma ..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Januar 2003)

Hmmm,

dann halt ne spontane und ungewöhnliche Idee:

Riesengroße rostige Nägel besorgen und allen vier Ecken etwas schräg und nur 1-2cm in die Wand reindonnern. Is mal was anderes und kann witzig aussehen, je nach Fotos.

Andere Idee:

Sehr große, schwarze Hartschaumplatte an die Wand und darauf die Fotos mit PowerStrips interessant verteilen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2003)

nehm 40cm tesa, nehm ein ende und klebe es mit dem anderen
zusammen, also zu einem ring, wobei die klebrige seite
aussen ist. befesstige es komplett über das bild, hinten,
oben, horizontal.

an die wand damit.
versuch auf eigene gefahr


----------



## dave_ (18. Januar 2003)

Danke euch allen für die antworten

@lightbox: sind gute ideen, jedoch mache ich eine reihe, also nicht schief oder so (hätte mehr infos geben sollen)
das mit den nägeln wollte ich nicht, das passt leider garnicht zu den fotos, und ausserdem habe ich danach keine wand mehr 

@shiver: ich mache es (fast) so, ich nehme den tipp von meiner schwester: 3 cm tesa- an den enden zusammenkleben, und das in jede ecke einmal, das sollte halten und nicht ganz so doof aussehen.

ich werde euch das mal zeigen wenns fertig ist, habe sie gerade 'beschnitten' und werde nacher die wand abmessen, punkte machen und hinkleben, hoffe es wird was


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave_ _
> *@shiver:  *


Das glaub ich nicht, Tim.


----------



## dave_ (18. Januar 2003)

oh sorry, smallB meine ich natürlich


----------



## [orange_dot] (19. Januar 2003)

... hmm, dann schau mal bei ikea, da gibt es etwas was wie eine wäscheleine ausschaut, und da kannst du dann noch halterungen mitkaufen und beliebig viele fotos aufhängen.


----------

